

The real reason behind India’s lack of startups/innovation. - skbohra123
http://www.geekybuddha.org/blog/2011/07/01/the-real-reason-behind-indias-lack-of-startupsinnovation/

======
grimen
Let me correct this: "Web startups come out of USA"

There's very little reality-check in that. Scandinavia/Sweden and other
countries were early with both internet infrastructure, "home computers",
"startups" (which it wasn't called back then of course), and hackers (in fact
in the early days most hacked servers was done by Swedes). The 2nd node of the
first version of worldwide Internet was Royal Institute of Technology in
Stockholm.

Your theory on "early adopters" seems to be true though. Scandinavias are
cosnider to be so modern (early-adopting) that it forgets its old culture -
which itself is a loss, kind of loose our identity. Early adopting has
drawbacks that is, and I say that even though I'm an early adopter myself - I
love new technology, but see a bit of sadness on the tracks of it. I guess we
can't have everything.

~~~
grimen
Though I loved your article overall! ;) More countries "suffer" from this.
Hopefully India will get help from people migrating back to India from so
called "startup countries".

